# Dämperalternativen fürs WME 27,5"



## Beppe (5. August 2016)

Hi,
mein Monarch+ kommt im schnellen, ruppigen Gelände an seine Grenzen, verliehrt dann Bodenkontakt und darum ich denke über einen Dämpfertausch nach. Grundsätzlich finde ich den serienmäßigen RC3 auch etwas überdämpft, er gibt mir trotz hohem Systemgewicht zu wenig FW frei. Den (fast) kompletten FW nutze ich trotz mehr als 30%SAG eigentlich nur bei Drops. Die lineare Hinterbaukennlinie kann ich ja leider nicht beeinflussen, weiß jemand, ob die Debonair Kammer an den RC3 passt und ob ich damit mehr FW freigeben kann?

Frage an die 1027 Carbon Fahrer: wie schlägt sich der Vivid so und welcher Tune ist verbaut?

Den CCDB hatte afair auch schon mal jemand verbaut, der ist aber leider kaum günstig zu ergattern.

Ride on

Beppe


----------



## WilliamWaltson (6. August 2016)

Hey, 
also im Vergleich vom Vivid zum Ccdb Air (CS), hat meiner Meinung nach der Cane creek klar die Nase vorn!
Der Vivid eiert auf der Gerade bzw. am Anstieg immer so dahin und gibt gleich so viel Federweg frei...ganz zu schweigen vom dem Öl das ständig auf der Gleitfläche war, auch schon kurz nach dem Service...
Der Db, ist da ganz anders, finde ich! Er lässt sich perfekt auf den Fahrer anpassen und arbeitet in jedem Terrain sehr gut und nutzt die Hub gut aus, aber taucht trotzdem nicht weg! Und die Climp Switch Plattform funktioniert super an längen Anstiegen im ruppigen Gelände.
Preise im Bikemarkt sind ab 250€ für den Normalen Db Air zu finden und meinen Cs mit zusätzlicher Xvol Kammer habe ich für 350€ bekommen.

VG Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (6. August 2016)

Wills180 schrieb:


> Hey,
> also im Vergleich vom Vivid zum Ccdb Air (CS), hat meiner Meinung nach der Cane creek klar die Nase vorn!
> Der Vivid eiert auf der Gerade bzw. am Anstieg immer so dahin und gibt gleich so viel Federweg frei...ganz zu schweigen vom dem Öl das ständig auf der Gleitfläche war, auch schon kurz nach dem Service...
> Der Db, ist da ganz anders, finde ich! Er lässt sich perfekt auf den Fahrer anpassen und arbeitet in jedem Terrain sehr gut und nutzt die Hub gut aus, aber taucht trotzdem nicht weg! Und die Climp Switch Plattform funktioniert super an längen Anstiegen im ruppigen Gelände.
> ...



Der CCDB CS passt also ohne Nachbearbeitereien der Schwinge, topp. Bild hab ich gefunden.







Wie funktioniert er, wenns schnell und ruppig wird? Das ist ja mein Hauptproblem mit dem Monarch +.

Dass der Vivid ziehmlich plüschig ist, hab ich auch schon gehört. Welches Tune hatte Deiner denn?

THX


----------



## Beppe (20. August 2016)

Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Timbozim (22. August 2016)

Und Beppe wie fährt sich der DB CS Air im Vergleich zum Monarch+ ?
Passt das da mit der Zughülle unten? Schaut recht knapp aus.


----------



## Beppe (22. August 2016)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Und Beppe wie fährt sich der DB CS Air im Vergleich zum Monarch+ ?
> Passt das da mit der Zughülle unten? Schaut recht knapp aus.



Das sind Bilder von zwei unterschiedlichen Bikes. Ich hab die Aircan gegen eine Debonair getauscht (siehe bild). Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen hab ich gerade nebenan im Aufbaufred zusammen gefasst.

Der CCDB ist im Bike eines Kumpels. Alles sehr eng, passt wohl gerade so. Anders herum passt er nicht wegen dem abstehenden CS Hebel.

Der CC hat erst eine Probefahrt hinter sich, das setting ist noch nicht annähernd final. Die wenigen montierten Luftkammerspacer müssen wohl komplett raus, Huberbuchsen vom M+ passten nicht und mussten neu geordert werden....

Ich denke auch snooze kann nach den Dolos mehr schreiben.


----------



## Beppe (22. August 2016)

Schade, dass sich niemand zum Vivid Air äussert.


----------



## *Souly* (22. August 2016)

Servus Beppe,

was genau möchtest du denn zum Vivid Air wissen?

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Monarch+ sind folgende:

Ich fahre zwischen 20 und 25% sag und schmeiße mir den Sag-ring ab und zu noch immer runter. Eigentlich müsste ich Sparer in der Luftkammer fahren...

Mein Ersatzdämpfer ist der Vivid air, den bin ich jetzt ein paar Monate gefahren. Zum hoch fahren hab ich immer die Kompression zu gedreht bis die Verstellung kaputt war dann bin ich ihn immer offen gefahren. Das Rad wird durch den Vivid schluckfreudiger. Ich kann um 30% sag fahren und nutze den Federweg gut aus ohne Durchschläge.

Jetzt hab ich den Monarch+ Debonair, ist für mich nen guter Mittelweg, aber den rc3 Hebel fasse ich, irgendwie, nicht mehr an.

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Beppe (22. August 2016)

Danke. Auch ums Verhalten im uphill gings mir. Im 601 sackt der Vivid, wenns steil wird, ja regelrecht zusammen. Die guten Klettereigenschaften des wme wollte ich durch einen Dämpfertausch nicht kaputt machen.

Das mit der Schrauberei an der Kompression erinnert mich an meine olle uturn coil, wäre nix für mich.

Meinen RC3 Hebel stelle ich nur in ganz steilem in die Mitte, weil er das Heck dann doch spürbar unterstützt.
Den Lockout nutze ich nur, wenn ich mir im Wiegetritt und bergan auf Ashaltuphills mal paar Minuten die Beine vertreten will, was aber super selten vorkommt.

Bin auch sehr angetan von dem Verhalten mit der großen Luftkammer. Der Dämpfer saugt jetzt einfach deutlich mehr weg.

Die Kammer gibts schon für knapp 70 Euro und der Austausch selbst dauert keine 5 min.


----------



## Beppe (22. August 2016)

Hier mein offener monarch plus mit der Originalkammer.


----------



## Timbozim (23. August 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das sind Bilder von zwei unterschiedlichen Bikes. Ich hab die Aircan gegen eine Debonair getauscht (siehe bild). Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen hab ich gerade nebenan im Aufbaufred zusammen gefasst.
> 
> Der CCDB ist im Bike eines Kumpels. Alles sehr eng, passt wohl gerade so. Anders herum passt er nicht wegen dem abstehenden CS Hebel.
> Der CC hat erst eine Probefahrt hinter sich, das setting ist noch nicht annähernd final. Die wenigen montierten Luftkammerspacer müssen wohl komplett raus, Huberbuchsen vom M+ passten nicht und mussten neu geordert werden....
> Ich denke auch snooze kann nach den Dolos mehr schreiben.



Ah ok, ich dachte du hast von Monarch+ auf CC DB umgebaut. Bin gespannt was dein Kumpel berichtet.

Der Monarch+ macht sich in meinem WME ganz gut aber ich glaube auch das da mehr geht. Das Durchsacken des M+ hatte ich auch beim YT Capra.

Hier meine Gedanken zu alternativen Dämpfern

CC DB CS
+ Fahrverhalten unbekannt, vermutlich aber besser als Monarch+.
+ Das Tauchrohr ist oben, aufs Dämpferschutzblech kann man also verzichten.
- Das Einstellen nervt mich. Was die ganzen Möglichkeiten in der Theorie bedeuten weiß ich, in der Praxis das perfekte Setup zu finden benötigt Jahre. Ich will Biken und mir nicht nach jeder Abfahrt den Kopf über LSR usw. zerbrechen.
+ Der CS soll nicht all zu sehr blockieren aber dennoch grobes wippen unterbinden.

RS Vivid air
+ Fahrverhalten besser als Monarch+.
+ Das Tauchrohr ist oben, aufs Dämpferschutzblech kann man also verzichten.
- Kein Blockieren möglich, bzw. nur durch zudrehen der Druckstufe. Ein Enduro Dämpfer braucht das meiner Meinung nach.

Coil Dämpfer
+ Absolut geniales Feeling/ Performance
- Viel zu schwer
- kein blockieren möglich

RS Monach+ mit debon air can
Dein Bericht im anderen Tread hat mich neugierig gemacht.
"Mit der Debon Air Can nutze ich deutlich mehr FW. Im mittleren Bereich spricht er nun besser an und den FW nutze ich bei gleichem sag nun fast voll."
Wie auch dieser Bericht:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...empfer-upgrade-mit-debonair/a30961.html#start
Feineres Ansprechen, standhafter im mittleren Federweg und dennoch Progression am Ende.....das will man doch! Wieso baut Rock Shox das nicht gleich so?
Wenn das wirklich eine spürbare Verbesserung ist ist das meiner Ansicht nach die Beste Lösung
+ Besseres Fahrverhalten laut den oberen Aussagen
+ Blockieren des Dämpfers weiterhin möglich
+/- Erst mal die günstigste Version. knapp 100€ für eine kleine Hülse ist dann aber doch schon unverschämt. Vielleicht ist da doch günstiger einen gebrauchten Vivid zu kaufen und den Monach+ zu verkaufen?

Wenn du nach deinem ?Dolomiten? Urlaub immer noch nichts  negatives über die debon can berichtest werde ich mir die wohl auch mal bei Gelegenheit gönnen, denn Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (23. August 2016)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich dachte du hast von Monarch+ auf CC DB umgebaut. Bin gespannt was dein Kumpel berichtet.
> 
> Der Monarch+ macht sich in meinem WME ganz gut aber ich glaube auch das da mehr geht. Das Durchsacken des M+ hatte ich auch beim YT Capra.
> 
> ...



Die Dose kostet 73€ bei Kurbelix, hab zum gleichen Kurs via Preis Alarm bei H&S bestellt.

Den Debon + fahre ich schon seit einem Jahr an meinem 29er, das war letztlich die Triebfeder für den Umbau. Schon nach der damals ersten Probefahrt mit dem 29er war ich schockiert, dass ein 128mm Hinterbau gieriger schluckt, als der 170mm Hinterbau vom WME. Dachte mir, dass das nicht allein an der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus liegen kann.

Meine Erwartungen wurden bestätigt.

Ja, kann mich nochmal melden zumal wir eine Woche lang ggeinander vergleichen können.

Grüße


----------



## Beppe (23. August 2016)

Gute Zusammenfassung im übrigen, inhaltliche Zustimmung!


----------



## Beppe (23. August 2016)

Den link kannte ich noch nicht. 

An meinem früheren Fritzz hatte ich übrigens das genau umgekehrte Problem. Viel zu gieriges Ansprechen, degressive Hinterbau Charakteristik, Durchlschlagen alle Nase lang, nur mit weniger als 10%sag fahrbar.
Hab dann einen High Tune Dämpfer montiert und die Luftkammer komplett mit ner zerschnittenen Trinkflasche zugestopft.


----------



## Beppe (2. September 2016)

Sohooo,
wir waren heute auf der EB und haben die neuen Bikes von Conway beäugt und befummelt. Mit dem 29er Hinterbau kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Anders als beim Ur-WME (Liebe auf den ersten Blick) missfällt mir der Allerweltshinterbau samt Aschenbecher bei der unteren Dämpferaufnahme.

Zurück zum Topic, es schaut so auf, als habe Conway sämtliche WME Fullys auf Debon Air Dämpfer umgrüstet. 

Wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. September 2016)

Schlecht zu erkennen, aber nun auch auf  Debon Air umgerüstet.
Kann mich Beppe nur anschließen


----------



## odoubleyou (4. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odoubleyou (4. September 2016)

Fox Float x2 2-Position !
Das Potential des Dämpfers in Verbindung mit der guten Geo des Conway ist schon eine Macht !


----------



## Beppe (7. September 2016)

Läuft


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. September 2016)

Es geht doch, Beppe
Mit oder ohne “Gummis“?


----------



## Beppe (8. September 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Es geht doch, Beppe
> Mit oder ohne “Gummis“?


Vorn wie hinten komplett ohne


----------



## Beppe (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Stemminator (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Timbozim (24. November 2016)

So die Debon Air Can ist die Woche angekommen und eingebaut. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt geht es am Samstag auf Tour.

@Beppe Hast du Volumenspacer bei dir verbaut?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. November 2016)

@Timbozim ,
ich bin mal so frei,
Beppe hat keine Volumenspacer verbaut.
Ich und zwei weitere Kollegen ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Stemminator (24. November 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @Timbozim ,
> ich bin mal so frei,
> Beppe hat keine Volumenspacer verbaut.
> Ich und zwei weitere Kollegen ebenfalls nicht.



Dito


----------



## Beppe (24. November 2016)

Timbozim schrieb:


> So die Debon Air Can ist die Woche angekommen und eingebaut. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt geht es am Samstag auf Tour.
> 
> @Beppe Hast du Volumenspacer bei dir verbaut?




Nein.
Danke DB 

Daran werde ich auch aller Voraussicht nach nichts ändern. FW habe ich auf unserer Dolomitirunde  mehrmals voll genutzt.
Achte bei der Bewertung des genutzten Federwegs darauf, dass der Gummi auf der Kolbenstange beim Durchschlag nicht vom Dämpfer rutscht! Es bleiben circa 1 bis 2 Millimeter Dämpferhub übrig, wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt.
Falls der Gummiring auf den letzten mm doch von der Kolbenstange fällt, dann durch sein Gewicht und die Schläge auf den Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timbozim (28. November 2016)

Wäre ja auch irgendwie widersprüchlich, mit der debon air can macht man sich das Volumen größer für ein lineares Verhalten. Mit den Ringen würde es wieder verkleinert werden und das Federverhalten wieder mehr progressiv werden. Es sei denn das Volumen ist mit debon air zu groß aber das ist nicht der Fall. Ich war am Samstag Vollgas auf potenten Enduro/ FR Trails unterwegs...

1/3 Federweg: Das Ansprechverhalten empfinde ich als nahezu gleich wie mit der kleinen Hülle. Hier wäre ein direkter Vergleich klasse gewesen, meine letzte Ausfahrt lag über 1,5 Monate zurück. Vielleicht ist hier mit ein wenig Feineinstellung noch was zu holen.

2/3 - 3/3 Federweg: Mittlerer Federweg. Holla hier hat sich was getan. Bei dem 1m Drop bin ich sonst immer voll durch den Federweg gerauscht und recht, sagen wir unkomfortabel, von der Endprogressivität des Dämpfers gefangen wurden. Hier hält der mittlere Federweg deutlich besser gegen, fängt einen besser ab. Man hat das Gefühl mehr Federweg unterm Hintern zu haben.

3/3 Federweg ganz zum Schluss:. Bei eingestellten 30% SAG hatte ich keinen "starren" Durchschlag. Das Ende des Federweges fühlt sich immer noch leicht progressiv an.

Ich denke schon das ein CC DB Air oder RS Vivid air noch mehr Performance bieten aber dennoch ist der RS Monarch+ mit debon air ein würdiger/ passender Dämpfer für das WME. Hinzu kommt das der Monarch+ für den UH gesperrt werden kann und das können CC DB und RS V nicht so gut. Kurzum passt bei mir so


----------



## Stemminator (2. Dezember 2016)

Steht zum Verkauf, habe zwei McLeod!
<100km gelaufen, daher wie neue ohne Gebrauchsspuren! Kommt mit Rechnung vom Vorbesitzer für ggf. Garantieansprüche, ich selbst hatte den dämpfer nicht verbaut. Preis: 130€ inkl. Versand



Stemminator schrieb:


>


----------



## Backwoods (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein WME 827c aufzubauen.
Welche Abmessungen haben die Dämpferbuchsen? 22,2 x 8 mm oder 22,0 x 8 mm

Ich werde zunächst erstmal einen RS Monarch Plus Debon Air einbauen. 
Das eigentliche Ziel ist aber ein Fox Float X2.


----------



## Backwoods (4. Dezember 2016)

Ok, hat sich erledigt. Ich hab im anderen Threat gelesen, dass es 22,2 x 8 sind.

Was fahrt Ihr für Buchsen? Die original von RS?
Es gab hier auch eine Empfehlung für die Buchsen von DVO


----------



## Beppe (4. Dezember 2016)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Ok, hat sich erledigt. Ich hab im anderen Threat gelesen, dass es 22,2 x 8 sind.
> 
> Was fahrt Ihr für Buchsen? Die original von RS?
> Es gab hier auch eine Empfehlung für die Buchsen von DVO




Huber, gibt nix besseres.


----------



## Stemminator (7. Dezember 2016)

Habe die DVO mit den Fox Gleitlagern, sind auf jeden fall Top!


----------



## 9bikerider9 (7. Dezember 2016)

Fahre auch Huber Buchsen und bin rundum zufrieden.
Ich hab die Debonair Luftkammer zum Umbauen hier liegen und bräuchte noch etwas von dem Maxima 15w50 Öl das Rock Shox vorschreibt.
Kann mir jemand davon für ein paar € ein bisschen was abfüllen? Ein ganzer Liter ist nämlich recht teuer und würde von mir nie aufgebraucht werden.


----------



## Beppe (7. Dezember 2016)

9bikerider9 schrieb:


> Fahre auch Huber Buchsen und bin rundum zufrieden.
> Ich hab die Debonair Luftkammer zum Umbauen hier liegen und bräuchte noch etwas von dem Maxima 15w50 Öl das Rock Shox vorschreibt.
> Kann mir jemand davon für ein paar € ein bisschen was abfüllen? Ein ganzer Liter ist nämlich recht teuer und würde von mir nie aufgebraucht werden.



Nimm doch Motoröl.


----------



## 9bikerider9 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ich nimm gern das originale Zeug, vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand der was hat.
Was für Öl kannst du denn empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (7. Dezember 2016)

Um was gehts? Um die Schmierung vom Monarch? Nimm irgendeins. Dämpfer und oringe vor Montage der Can mit der Hand leicht einreiben. Ventileinsatz raus und da auch noch nen ml rein. 
Fertig.


----------



## Backwoods (1. Juli 2017)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 525868



Hallo Odoubleyou,

ich habe jetzt auch einen Fox Float X2 hier liegen. Mir fehlen aber gearde noch die Buchsen zum einbauen.

Könntest Du mir mal deine Setup sagen, dann muss ich bei der Abstimmung weniger lange experimentieren.
Am besten immer die Klicks von ganz offen aus angeben.

High/Low Speed Zug und Druckstufe
Anzahl der verbauten Spacer (ich habe gleich mal einen ausgebaut, so dass jetzt noch 2 drinnen sind)
Welchen Druck fährst Du bei wieviel Sag?

Das ganze bringt natürlich nur richtig was wenn Du mir auch dein Kampfgewicht verräts  
Rahmengröße vielleicht auch noch.

Alle anderen die einen X2 haben dürfen natürlich auch antworten.


----------



## MC-Sharky (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mit nen Cane Creek db coil cs gegönnt und bin super happy. passt gut und funktioniert gut.


----------



## Stemminator (8. Juli 2017)

Habe preiswert einen FloatX Elite + Corset Luftkammer von Vorsprung und Spacer Set in passendem Einbaumaß abzugeben.


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. August 2017)

Kann man also pauschal sagen, dass das WME mit wenig bis keinen Tokens gefahren werden soll? Oder praktischerweise mit einem Coil? Bsp. Cane Creek Coil IL in 200x57mm ?


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Kann man also pauschal sagen, dass das WME mit wenig bis keinen Tokens gefahren werden soll? Oder praktischerweise mit einem Coil? Bsp. Cane Creek Coil IL in 200x57mm ?



200x57 passt nicht ins WME
Du brauchst 216x63

Wieviel Spacer Du im Dämpfer fahren kannst hängt von Deinem Gewicht ab. 

Aber je mehr desto besser weil:

Wenn Du einen Spacer verbaust wird die Kennlinie progressiver. Du kannst dann den gleichen Sag mit weniger Druck fahren. Das Ansprechverhalten wird dadurch gerade bei kleinen Stößen besser. 

Du kannst das aber nicht beliebig oft machen weil die Kennlinie wie gesagt immer progressiver wird und du dann den Federweg nicht mehr vollständig nutzen kannst. 

Musst Du also probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (1. August 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> 200x57 passt nicht ins WME
> Du brauchst 216x63
> 
> Wieviel Spacer Du im Dämpfer fahren kannst hängt von Deinem Gewicht ab.
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort
Ich fahre ein eWME (Achtung: Gesundheitsbedingt, ich schwöre und so!) und das hat 200x57.
Ich fahre eher passiv und lasse das Fahrwerk für mich arbeiten .. nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber so ist es halt momentan einfach 

Fahrfertig hab ich um die 80 kg (Edit:/ Eher 80+ kg ) und einen Monarch Plus R und einen RC3 in passender Größe hier. Der Monarch Plus R war ab Werk verbaut.
Der Monarch Plus R hat die Debon Air mit Rapid Rec. und der RC3 die Debon Air ohne Rapid Rec. soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Backwoods (1. August 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> 
> Der Monarch Plus R hat die Debon Air mit Rapid Rec. und der RC3 die Debon Air ohne Rapid Rec. soviel ich weiß.



Mein Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air, der hier noch im Keller liegt, hat jedenfalls Rapid Recovery. Das steht ganz unten am Rand, dort wo auch der Maximale Druck steht.


----------



## Schuffa87 (30. August 2017)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Mein Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air, der hier noch im Keller liegt, hat jedenfalls Rapid Recovery. Das steht ganz unten am Rand, dort wo auch der Maximale Druck steht.



Stimmt. Mein RC3 hat auch Rapid Rec. hab den Aufkleber gefunden. Ich habe nun in der Lyrik zwei statt einem Token drin und bin mit dem Luftdruck runter. SAG bei 30%. Schluckt oben rum nun deutlich besser weg. Bei dem verbauten Monarch Plus R waren keine Tokens verbaut. In meinen RC3 habe ich mal zwei Tokens gesteckt und auf 32% SAG eingestellt. Schluckt nun deutlich besser aber ich muss mit dem Druck wohl hoch. War bei leichten Trails schon ziemlich am Ende des Federwegs beim Dämpfer ... Mal schauen wo ich lande. Ein Fox würde mich ja auch mal interessieren aber der Float x2 ist so teuer :/

Edit./ Ich hab irgendwann mal einen Beitrag von einem Tom/Thomas von conway hier im Unterforum gelesen. Hat mal zufällig jemand seinen Accountnamen zur Hand? Ich möchte ihm mal eine PN schreiben.


----------



## Toronto (16. Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit.

Gibt es hier neue Erkenntnisse bezüglich Dämpferwahl?

Da ich noch keinen Dämpfer habe, kommen theoretisch fast alle in Frage.

Wird wohl nen Gebrauchkauf werden, zwecks Budget.

Kandidaten:
- RS Monarch RC oder RCT3 mit Debonair
- Fox Float X
- CC DB Air CS
- Manitou Mc Leod
- BOS ?

Breiteste Auswahl gibts beim Monarch. Einige Fox hab ich auch schon gesehen.
CC gefällt mir wegen den Möglichkeiten, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mich das als Fully Newbie nicht überfordert.
Manitou gefällt wegen P/L Verhältnis, hab ich aber noch nichts zu gelesen im WME, hat den jemand getestet?
BOS fehlen mir auch Erfahrungswerte von Anderen.

Federgabel steht noch nicht fest, falls das auch ne Rolle spielt.
Evtl Pike, Lyrik, oder Formula 35 mit 170-180mm.

Sorry für den Roman, wer bis hierher gelesen hat, danke schonmal.

Gruß Torsten

Gesendet von meinem BV8000Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## SchrottRox (16. Februar 2018)

Hi Torsten,

ich hatte den Fox Float, RS Monarch, RCT3 und dann den Mc Leod drin. Die wahnsinns Unterschiede konnte ich nicht ehrlich gesagt nicht feststellen...der Hinterbau an sich ist sau-gut! Klar, bietet der eine oder andere Dämpfer bessere Anpassungsmöglichkeiten, aber brauche ich das wirklich? Ich hätte vermutlich heute noch den Fox drinne,wenn er eine schwarze Kolbenstange hätte...so ist es halt der Mc Leod. Bei mir war also Farbe und das Gewicht die ausschlaggebende Größe... Fahrprofil sind bei mir sagen wir mal abfahrtsorientierte Touren. Ich meine die RS nutzten den Federweg etwas besser aus.
Als Gabel hatte ich erst die Pike und nun die Formula. Welche ist "besser"? Auch das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Sind beide gut aber nicht perfekt...hätte es eine schwarze Fox gegeben, dann wäre es die geworden...

ok...bin keine große Entscheidungshilfe 

Grüße,
Al


----------



## Toronto (18. Februar 2018)

Hilft mir trotzdem weiter, da ja Erfahrungswerte.

Also schonmal danke dafür! 

Gruß Torsten

Gesendet von meinem BV8000Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toronto (19. Februar 2018)

So, gestern durch Zufall ne nagelneue Manitou Mattoc Pro 2 160mm für supergute 388€ bei Chainreaction Cycles gekauft.

Somit wird es der Einfachheit wegen ein McLeod Dämpfer werden.

Für mich P/L Sieger, upgraden kann man später immer noch.

Gruß Torsten

Gesendet von meinem BV8000Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## M-i-K-a (12. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mir verraten welchen Tune ihr für den Debon air verbaut habt? Der Standard Dämpfer hat ja L/M.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Backwoods (12. März 2018)

Ich habe hier noch einen rumliegen mit genau L/M

Bei der Zugstufe ist es wohl egal. Je nachdem ist sie halt eher sehr weit zu gedreht oder fast ganz offen. 
Druckstufe L stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Der Hinterbau sackt dann bei Anliegern und Mulden bestimmt weg.
In seltenen Fällen kam mir M etwas überdämpft vor und das Hinterad kann dem Vorderrad nicht gut foglen weil es verspringt.
Aber auch für einen ordentlichen Uphill ist M bestimmt die richtige Wahl.


----------



## M-i-K-a (12. März 2018)

Interesse den zu verkaufen?




Backwoods schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch einen rumliegen mit genau L/M
> 
> Bei der Zugstufe ist es wohl egal. Je nachdem ist sie halt eher sehr weit zu gedreht oder fast ganz offen.
> Druckstufe L stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Der Hinterbau sackt dann bei Anliegern und Mulden bestimmt weg.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods (12. März 2018)

Nö, den brauch ich als Ersatz falls der Fox Float X2 mal ungünstig beim Service ist oder im Urlaub kaputt geht.

Aber Ebay, Kleinanzeigen und der Bikemarkt ist doch voll mit den Teilen.
Ok. L/M getunt machts warscheinlich schwieriger.


----------



## Backwoods (12. März 2018)

Du kannst ja mal bei der Dämpferklinik fragen was ein ändern des Tunings kostet. Wird im Rahmen eines Service nicht so viel machen.
Dann kaufst Du einfach irgendeinen älteren für wenig Geld und lässt es richten.


----------



## Dissektion (4. Januar 2019)

Weiß jemand ob/wie der Fox Van RC reinpasst?
Sind die XL Rahmen eventuell sogar etwas großzügiger dimensioniert rund um die Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## MC-Sharky (4. Januar 2019)

Hatte nen Cane Creek coil cs drinne. Der hat gepasst und die Federn sind ja ähnlich


----------



## FranG (14. Januar 2019)

Liebe WME Piloten, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Federrate ich für einen L-Rahmen mit vivid bei ca. 85 kg (nackisch) benötige?


----------



## Dissektion (15. Januar 2019)

Je nach SAG Vorliebe und Dämpfereinstellung (160 odr 170mm) kannst du es dir auf TFTuned relativ leicht ausrechnen. Bei mir war der Rechner bis jetzt immer sehr genau.

Hier ein Beispiel als Screenshot


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo

Ich hole den Faden mal hoch.
Habe hier einen 2016er WME Rahmen in M liegen den ich meiner Tochter als günsziges Flowtrail und Bikepark Bike aufbauen möchte.

Der Vorbesitzer hat den originalen X-Fusion gegen einen günstigen Suntour getauscht der nur Zugstufe, + Lockout on/off hat.

Welchen Luftdämpfer würde ihr für eine 60kg Fahrerin empfehlen?

Derzeit hätte ich am Gebrauchtmarkt im Auge:
Manitou McLeod (ohne King Can)
RS Monarch+ RC3 Debon air mit M/M Tune
X-Fusion Vector HLR air
Suntour mit einstellbarer Druckstufe/Zufstufe

Danke!


----------

